# Fenix lowrider



## Bmack (Apr 25, 2018)

Got this from a guys i have 

 been buying parts from I thought it was a stingray ☹ (I am a novice just trying to get into bikes) like I had when I was a kid. I have it all stripped down and  all the old paint off and primed. If these isn't the place for this let me know and I'll delete it.


----------



## Bmack (Apr 25, 2018)

Anyone know of fenix bikes tried finding something out with no luck


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 25, 2018)

go to Amazon. type in Fenix lowrider. they make custom bike frames and aftermarket custom chrome accesories.


----------



## Bmack (Apr 26, 2018)

sccruiser said:


> go to Amazon. type in Fenix lowrider. they make custom bike frames and aftermarket custom chrome accesories.



Trying to figure out about the company when they was around if they still are.


----------



## Bmack (Apr 28, 2018)

Got some paint on the frame next onto the Springer forks and handle bars


----------

